# WCHA Hockey



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

YOu guys ready for the Playoffs!!?!?!?!? 2 weeks and we can all start trash talking. :rock:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Why do we gotta wait 2 weeks??? :lol: 
We all know the gophers suck! But I can't say much for the sioux this year :eyeroll:

GO Colorado College!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

THe way the Gayphers and UMD have been playing so far this year, I'm not totally confident that either of them will make it to the final 5..

Both Anchorage and MTU are making a strong run....

I'll sell ya my 10th row tickets if the UMD doesnt make it..

:lol:

madison


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

it's hard to say but if any team is going to challenge bc or denver it's going to be a minnesota team sorry soiux fans.BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Gayphers? Geez right away. I suppose your getting the itch for 
*"Goldy's wisdom"* I'll gedderready. :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy no hard feelings :lol:

Just getting ya riled up for the upcoming tourney..

I would way rather see the GOphs do good than any other team.. But the Dawgs of course..

madison


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is how it should go. The BADgers get swept at UND and at UMD to end the season. Minnesota sweeps SCCC and gets at least 1 win in the UP. That would tie them with the evil red team for third place and give them the third seed in the tournament because of the head-to-head tiebreaker. Third place is where they want to be.
:beer:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Trashing the goophs was so much more fun when Woog the whiner was coach. I think Lucia is a heck of a coach and thay will be in the thick of it thanks to some nodak boys!

TC


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I like Irmen and Potulny they really put up some numbers to get the gophs rolling, but those two took a HUGE nose dive in the production category. My take is with the success came heavy duty attention to both of them by the opposition, plus a rumor that Potulny has played with a broken finger since the first SCSU series. I think they have both adjusted and are starting to find some open spaces on the ice again along with the move the Don made puting "the assistant" Tyler Hirsch on that line they are coming around. The gophs don't stand a chance without those two "Nodakers" puting up points, I'll agree to that.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I heard Briggs is going to be out for about 4 weeks with a broken hand.. Thats got to hurt being the back up hasnt had much ice time this year..


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumor has it he punched a wall upset about his sore knee, but who knows. I hate the phrase "unspecified hand injury" It will be talked about more tonight I'm sure.


----------



## Duey (Aug 15, 2003)

The gophers need a lot more than Ryan P. and Danny I to get on a roll....now that briggs is out of goal Justin Johnson needs to play out of his A$$....he's not a good goalie...he'll be the first to admit it. I'm looking onto next year....Sioux......Murray out for the year? No chance at doing anything...probably wont make Final 5 tourney.....moving on to next year the Sioux will be tough if Brian Lee from Moorhead plays right away....I'm sure he'll get a red-shirt but lets see how long they keep him on the bench....!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Justin Johnson needs to play out of his A$$....he's not a good goalie...he'll be the first to admit it.


 Actually he is quite confident being in this position.
Not as athletic as Briggs but since Christmas what has Briggs done to impress any hockey fan? JJ was in the net filling in for Travis Weber and they won the final 5. He knows his roll and has been through the years having success in that roll in big games against top teams. He let in a real soft one last night in their 5-4 win against SCSU, but the defense is and has been bad the majority of the year and they are very very young which will be the gophers weak link in the chain even if they do make a run. They simply are not passing well in their own zone, (or any zone for that matter), and are standing around way to much, not covering up in the slot, and constantly loosing small battles for the puck.

With the WCHA playoffs around the corner, I think two teams to watch out for are AA and Mich. tech... Tech has a great 1st line that can beat any line in the nation, they are undefeated in their last 8 and with their red hot goaltender they really believe in themselves. I could see both of these teams as a first round upset. AA is also very solid defensively and are well coached. A very gritty team. They don't have a lot of offensive punch but they do take advantage of the few opportunities they do get. They will battle whoever they play right to the end.

As far as the Sioux go? Just beat the stinkin' BADgers this weekend!!! we'll just leave it at that. :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

THanks to the DAWGS the gophs got what they wanted this weeknd... GOod series up in Duluth.. Hopefully this positive end to their regular season will bring them into the WCHA tourney...

We just got to get by ND first!!! SHould be a good series next weeknd..


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Here is how it should go. The BADgers get swept at UND and at UMD to end the season. Minnesota sweeps SCCC and gets at least 1 win in the UP. That would tie them with the evil red team for third place and give them the third seed in the tournament because of the head-to-head tiebreaker. Third place is where they want to be.
> :beer:


 :bartime: :run: :bartime: Thanks dogs!
:rollin: stay tuned for goldy's wisdom on first round predictions. :rollin:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Right on GOldy!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well it's tourney time again, man I love this time of year! Time for a little *"Goldy's wisdom"* boys and girls. :rollin:

First round predictions:

Alaska Anchorage (4th) at Wisconsin (7th)
This matchup last year went to AA in 3. Not this year, Bucky will be more prepared but AA will still give them some fits with good defense. Against another team I would maybe have given AA a shot at an upset but not two years in a row at Wisconsin. Just not likely. 
*Wisconsin in 3.*

Minnesota Duluth (6th) at North Dakota (5th) 
UMD has more talent up front and are more experienced (coach included) goalies are about the same but the dogs are just better. 
*Duluth in 3.*

St. Cloud State (9th) at Colorado College (2nd)
CC has more speed , scoring punch and better tending.
*Colorado College in 2.*

Michigan tech. (10th) at Denver (tied first)
Tech. got a win in Denver earlier this season, that said Denver won't be fooled by them again. Tech got a handfull of reality handed to them by Minnesota last weekend and their cinderella hopes vanished when their eyes opened. 
*Denver in 2.*

Minnesota State (8th) at Minnesota (3rd)
State is a good skating team and on the big sheet at Mariucci that will help them. The difference will be the gophers depth. The gophers have 4 solid lines compared to states 1. Mariucci hasn't been an automatic home win however, the gophs will need to really come out and play a solid 60 in each game and will be looking to get the Mariucci spark lit for the NCAA regionals and get it rolling.
*Gophers in 2.*

Well that's my take on it anyways so good luck to whoever it may be you cheer and hopefully see ya at the X. :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: 
:beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Well said Goldy!!

"UMD in 3" I sure hope so!! WOuld be nice to see the Dawgs in the tourney again this year..

CAnt wait to lay on the couch, drink beer and watch hockey this weeknd!!!!


----------



## Shorelunch (Aug 11, 2004)

Sioux in three, 1 point games. If the Sioux win Friday night I think they can take the Dawgs, but if they lose Friday night the edge goes to Duluth. Hopefully a somewhat healthy team can hold Schwabe and Peluso to a few points.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Peluso was hot in the last game nearly getting the hat trick few times in the last game against WI last weeknd.. This weeknd is gonna be interesting..


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes it will. I'm betting there will be a few more fans from Colorado at the X this year. I remember talking with an older Denver fan during an elevator ride at the Hotel and he was a season ticket holder for the Pioneers. Man talk about an interesting conversation, just a hell of a nice guy and great fan of the game. To me this makes the Final Five such a great tournament.  Heck I even had a beer with old "Fetch" and chatted with Perry.  
:beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Sioux over duluth in 2 SWEEEEEEEEEP baby


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Draker16 said:


> Sioux over duluth in 2 SWEEEEEEEEEP baby


 :rollin: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :rollin:

I'm gonna miss the guy that sits in front of us with the Super Trick Mullet in the sioux jersey....


----------



## Shorelunch (Aug 11, 2004)

Draker16 said:


> Sioux over duluth in 2 SWEEEEEEEEEP baby


I'm a Sioux fan but not quite that optimistic. I hope we can take them in three and worst case, I hope we get one game (for NCAA tourney sake). Again, I think Friday's game is key for the Sioux.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I really don't see any upsets in the first round. However, it will be interesting to see how CC does in the later games. They are basically molded in the same design as the Sioux last year, one really good scoring line, followed by three lines that are mediocre. Also, both of CC's scorers are relatively small, so a team that plays a physical game against them has a very good chance of beating them.

Based on the games I have seen this year, I have to think that the tournament is DU's to lose. But we shall see...


----------



## Shorelunch (Aug 11, 2004)

As much as it pains me to say, I think the Gophs will take the Final 5 over Denver. They skated very good the last few weekends.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Sioux over Duluth in the first game of the series! What a beating :bop:


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

GO BADGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:

After watching the Badgers get one by Iowa today im all pumped up for some great games!!

hockey and basketball!!!

Also have to give props to St.Norberts Hockey....alittle DIII stick


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Boy I would not have never expected 2 lop-sided losses by Duluth in ND. They are one weird program to figure out. Even in the past their slow starts have always produced strong finishes and with some quality road wins towards the end of this season (taking 3 of 4 pts. at #1 CC) who'd a thought?

Game 3 for Wiscy tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

On to St. Paul. Lets go Sioux.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

When i said the Sioux in 2 i thought that was wishfull thinking, but wow did they light the lamp this weekend (and its about time)


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I hope its Gophs Sioux in the championship


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

THe DAWGS definatley let me down this weeknd fellas!!!

GOod luck to the Sioux, I will be rooting for them..

KEep it reel, See ya'll at the X. :beer: :beer:

madison


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

What a but kickin by the sioux! I actually felt sorry for Sandelin as a coach, did you see in one of the timeouts he didn't even say anything? He is a great coach and a good guy but on the wrong bench this weekend.

I think the sioux have been able to do what they havn't been all year be a team! on and of the ice.

TC


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Wisconson just beat Achorage for the series. So the Sioux will play Wisconson in the play in game.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Question for Goldy or whoever might know: how long is the Final Five contract at the Xcel Center? Just curious to know, especially since the Gophers are essentially locked into home ice advantage as long as the tourney is under contract :huh:.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Last I heard was through 2006, but talk was to renew it or I should say extend it to keep it at the X. I don't know if they resigned it or not, but I'll know after this weekend.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I think Goldy is right.. I heard that it was through 2006 as well and talks are to keep it here for awhile...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

They should play it at the Ralph!!! I bet all of those big city schools would love to spend some quality time in GF  :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Good luck UND!!

I'd way rather see the Sioux than them obnoxious Cheeser fans make make the final 5...

The weeknd starts tonight :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Keep it reeeeeel.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Any last minute predictions???? I think the Sioux can get it done, then the Pioneers are in the cross hairs


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

3 to 2 :beer:. Looks like I may to take a long lunch break tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Definatley a good game last night.. PArise had some awesome saves.. 
Although I think WI dominated most of the game UND simply made the puck go in the net..

Gopher game is gonna be killer tonight.. 
:beer: :beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

U of M is a #1 seed, in their own building uke:. Some one needs to explain that logic to me :eyeroll:.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

bioman said:


> U of M is a #1 seed, in their own building uke:. Some one needs to explain that logic to me :eyeroll:.


http://www.startribune.com/stories/508/5303734.html

"Don Lucia and the Gophers are to college hockey what George Steinbrenner and the Yankees are to major league baseball."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So where should they be the number 1 seed?....GF :fiddle:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

14 losses is the second highest out of the final 16 teams in the tournament. Also, they lost both games they played in the Final 5 over the weekend.

Why didn't they receive a number 2 or 3 seed and have to travel to Michigan. Also, why didn't Michigan receive the number 1 seed and have to play in Minnesota?

Oh that's right, I already knew the answer to the questions, the big schools with the big names and big money always get the upper hand. What a joke :eyeroll:.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Why didn't they receive a number 2 or 3 seed and have to travel to Michigan. Also, why didn't Michigan receive the number 1 seed and have to play in Minnesota?


The NCAA rule is that any team who's building is hosting a regional, that team stays at home. NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE. Minn. a #1 seed is debateable but getting a Maine team who has only lost 3 times in their last 18 isn't doing Minn. a huge favor either.



> 14 losses is the second highest out of the final 16 teams in the tournament


Look at their non-conference schedule!!



> the big schools with the big names and big money always get the upper hand. What a joke .


Wrong again bioman. Was the west regional out in Denver last year?? Did ND have to go out there and play in a Denver atmosphere?

Oh wait I already know the answers. :eyeroll: Whawhawha.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

> The NCAA rule is that any team who's building is hosting a regional, that team stays at home. NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE.


Yep. UND will be playing at The Ralph next year regardless of their seeding.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy, a little unbiased history, for the current tournament, Colorado College, a number one seed, will likely play lower seeded Michigan, in Michigan. Wasn't that the same scenario 2 years ago? Or how about 3 years ago when number one seed Denver University had to take on Minnesota, in Minnesota? No matter how you look at it, the big name teams always are getting these tournament seedings handed to them by the selection committee.

As far as DU playing UND last year, the game was played at World Arena in Colorado Springs, which is home to Colorado College. While you can try to say that DU had a home rink advantage, it is a bit of a stretch, especially since DU fans didn't know where their team was going to be playing until the final seeding.

As far as painting me as a cry baby, hardly. UM gets the Final Five Tourney in their backyard, and from your information, it is likely that it will be played there for the better part of a decade. Coincidentally, UM wins the Final 5 tourney in '03 and '04. Also, if the flaky Hirsch hadn't been suspended, they definitely would have been a different team this past weekend.

Its fine to be a homer, but try to take a look at this from a small school's viewpoint


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

bioman said:


> Also, if the flaky Hirsch hadn't been suspended...


Speaking of Hirsch, here's video of him crashing the net....

http://www.prideforums.org/stuff/HirschCC.mpeg


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Whatever. When did Denver play in Minn. 3 years ago? The 2003 regional at Mariucci hosted ND, Ferris State and Mercyhurst. On the same topic the Frozen 4 will be played for the first time ever on a campus location, THE Ohio State University. If Ohio State gets that far how fair will that be? The X holds the final five why? because in denver you'd have 5000 fans for the title game, not 19,306 like ND and Minn. had last year. Add in the innerstate rivalry factor with SCSU, Kato, Duluth, Minn. and nearby ND. Ask the players if they hate playing at the X. They love the venue. NCAA is going to profit anyway they can I'll not argue that, it's worse by far with football, but what do you do or expect.

By the way, the X may have the fan base favoring Minn.. but the small rink size is a huge disadvantage being they play on the 200x100 sheet at home. They played well those last 2 years when they won it back to back because they needed to for a higher seed in the NCAA. Much like why ND played well there this year. There is a few things that I don't care for when it comes to tournament bracketology but what I or anyone else thinks doesn't count for sh!t anyway.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice pics Superdave. The Hirsch family would be proud of you. :******: As long as we are "taking shots" or on the topic of "below the belts" on student athletes, out of respect a month or so ago, I didn't bother with a certain Sioux captain who had a little too much to drink and got behind the wheel and was arrested for DUI. :******: Maybe I should have. Nor did I mention a boarding penalty by a Denver player against ND that broke Bina's neck and possibly ended his career. Oh he got a 2 min. penalty and a one game suspension. Whoopty doo.

Boy do hockey fans vary. :roll: I was in our hotel party room last sat. night with our large group from Duluth and SCSU fans and one of them somehow knew the Father of the Denver player who scored the only goal against CC and he came by. Anyway I talked with him for about an hour over a few cold ones and he was a total class act. No complaints about any past tournament seedings/locations etc.. Minn. had countless quality teams that could have made it to the frozen 4 if they could have gotten by Michigan IN MICHIGAN but didn't. That's just the way it goes, move on and get over it.

Oh and the west regional is in GF next year, but you only play at your home sight if you make the tournament field. You're not an automatic bid.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

That Hirsh incident was crazy!!! BUnch of buddies were finishing up there beers and Hirsh comes out did the net crash/slapshot.. I guess if it wasnt for the zamboni man keeping the doors somewhat open he could've broke his neck..

Did Bina indeed brake his neck??? I was ****** that guy only got a minor penalty on that also!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Did Bina indeed brake his neck??? I was ticked that guy only got a minor penalty on that also!!!


UND hockey player Robbie Bina will have surgery today to repair broken vertebrae in his neck.

Bina, a 22-year-old sophomore from Grand Forks, was injured in Friday's WCHA Final Five game against Denver University when he was checked from behind into the boards by Denver freshman forward Geoff Paukovich.

Bina, who was taken off the ice on a stretcher, has remained hospitalized at Regions Hospital in St. Paul since the incident. He said in a telephone conversation Sunday that the surgery will involve fusing vertebrae in his neck.

"I'm feeling fine," he said. "I've been pretty much lying on my back without moving since I got here."

Bina said he hopes to return to Grand Forks within several days of the surgery. He said he'd probably be wearing a neck brace once he is released from the hospital.

He said he didn't experience much pain from the injury. "I pretty much remember all of it," he said of the hit from Paukovich. "I felt more shock than anything."

The Denver player did recieve a five minute and one game suspension after the play was reviewed by the WCHA committee following the 2 minute penalty call.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

bioman said:


> Goldy, a little unbiased history, for the current tournament, Colorado College, a number one seed, will likely play lower seeded Michigan, in Michigan. Wasn't that the same scenario 2 years ago? Or how about 3 years ago when number one seed Denver University had to take on Minnesota, in Minnesota?


2002 Division I Men's Ice Hockey: Minnesota 4, Colorado College 2
March 23, 2002 -

ANN ARBOR, Mich. --

2002 Div. I Men's Ice Hockey: Michigan 5, Denver 3

Where and when did Denver play in Minn. for a regional? In 2003 Mariucci hosted ND, Mercyhurst, and Ferris State. I was there, Denver was not. 2002 is listed above, and CC got it handed to em' by the gophers IN ANN ARBOR, MICH... Denver lost to Michigan in Ann Arbor, Mich. (who hasn't)
Paa-lease at least get something close for facts before puking on Minn. and the tournaments problems.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry Goldy's pal. Correction the Du player recieved a 5 and a game following the game not the 2 minute. I agree with alot of what you and I think the final five in the Cities is good. Having said that Minn should not always get the late game just because it creates money for the wcha.

TC


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Minn should not always get the late game just because it creates money for the wcha.


I agree.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy:

I stand corrected on the DU playing in Minn. However, with that said, my statement is still valid. The big schools get to hold the tournaments in their own venues, irregardless of the seeding. So if you are a smaller school and get the number one seed, more than likely, you will be playing a bigger school on their home rink. The bottom line is that schools like U of Minn, and U. of Mich. should have to travel outside of their venues, negating any home ice scenarios.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> UM gets the Final Five Tourney in their backyard, and from your information, it is likely that it will be played there for the better part of a decade. Coincidentally, UM wins the Final 5 tourney in '03 and '04. Also, if the flaky Hirsch hadn't been suspended, they definitely would have been a different team this past weekend.
> 
> Its fine to be a homer, but try to take a look at this from a small school's viewpoint


Ok lets paint this picture for you then. Lets put the final five in your backyard in Denver last year. Denver isn't even in it AT ALL, and CC is bumped out on thursday night already by Alaska Anchorage. That leaves Minn., Duluth, Alaska Anchorage, and ND to play four more games that weekend in Denver. Do you honestly think there would be any interest in Denver (not exactly known as the city of hockey) to attend this tournament?? Lets fly everyone and their kids out west. GOOD IDEA. You know the saying, "If you don't like it, MOVE HERE." :lol:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy:

I hate to say it, but Minnesota isn't the only place where hockey is alive and flourishing. The Pepsi Center has been sold out every single game (except of course this year) since the Avalance came to town in '96. Also, the growth of youth hockey has grown exponentially and they can't build rinks fast enough to keep up with the demand. Combine that with two very successful small D-I programs and you have a very good fan base in the Denver Metro region. So to answer your theoretical scenario/question, I would have to imagine that the games would have sold out even if Denver wasn't in the tournament. I don't see that it would make much differenence if UM didn't make the Final 5 while being held in the Twin Cities. People that follow hockey enjoy the game no matter who is playing.

As for your last comment, I was born in the Twin Cities and lived in northern Minnesota until my formative years. I'll be polite and say that I don't regret my family's choice to leave Minnesota .


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

From ESPN.com...

What You Need to Know: Since 1996, six NCAA Regionals have been played in Great Lakes State cities - Ann Arbor (1998, 2002, 2003), Grand Rapids (1997, 2001) and East Lansing (1996). The Wolverines were seeded within state boundaries on all six occasions and advanced to the Frozen Four every time.

The proof is painful to read :eyeroll:.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

bioman, you hit the nail on the head with your own hammer. You have 2 D1 programs in your state of Colorado. Nothing compared to Minn. who has the U, Kato,SCSU,Bemgi State, and Duluth. Michigan has their U, State, Tech, Northern who else? The east is full of D1. You really cannot compare where you sit to these other parts of the country. Yes you won the national title last year and probably this year as well with either of the Colorado programs, it's you upswing period right now. But the fact is the players and hockey families are coming from where I mentioned and Canada, period. (AND ND )... I'm glad you have a growth in youth hockey out there, maybe you can recruit from your own state for a change, (although thank you for Kellen Briggs). As far as small schools getting the shaft on regional sights, what do you think, the NCAA is stupid? Why would you host a regional in a rink that holds 5000 and not 10,000. Kato even moved one of their home games against the U to the X this year in order to cash in on the extra ticket revenue that was generated to help their program. I think your really standing in quicksand on this whole issue but if you want to carry this, I'd much rather do it over some cold refreshments sometime somewhere else. It would much more fun, besides my finger tips are getting sore. :lol: 
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The NCAA looks at attendance....just look at BB.They try to get the No. 1 seeds to play at home strictly for attendance.They even have Duke AND No. Carolina playing in No. Carolina even though they are No.1's from different regions.

Carolina has the BB fan base,just as Minn. has the great hockey fan base....this is a no brainer for the NCAA.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> From ESPN.com...
> 
> What You Need to Know: Since 1996, six NCAA Regionals have been played in Great Lakes State cities - Ann Arbor (1998, 2002, 2003), Grand Rapids (1997, 2001) and East Lansing (1996). The Wolverines were seeded within state boundaries on all six occasions and advanced to the Frozen Four every time.


bioman, do you think gopher fans loved the years when we had to travel to Michigan? EXCEPT IT. Colorado isn't and never will be "The state of hockey." Did you expect that to just follow you to Denver? :lol: Until your hockey parents beat each other up in the stands at mite games you are mediocre in comparison. :lol: (Funny but not really) Lucky scenarios need to play out to win the national title and that's a big part of it. The home teams getting eliminated, getting a good draw in seeding, bounce of the puck, what kind of team you have at the right time and place, etc... Any team in the top 10 in my opinion has the capability to win it, where the games are played is all about interest in the game and the dollars that can come with that all at the same time. A little thing called TV coverage/ratings is also a factor when locations are decided.

As far as the final Five moving from St. Paul? Good luck convincing the committee on that one. Attendence records have been set at the X and from commissioner Bruce Mcleaud himself. "If it ain't broke why fix it?"

I'm still not sure why the attack on the U of M but hey, they are use to it. They have played poorly at home this year anyway and our best defenseman has a broken wrist from a slash recieved in the ND game. (sorry couldn't resist  )..


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the X is a great spot for the final five, its in the most central location and the nicest facility for the capacity it holds i love going down the the cities for the final five, and as far as regionals go its the playoffs home ice advantage doesn't mean nearly as much in the playoffs when everything is on the line, the best team will usually win, but hockey is a game of bounces sometimes which is going to play more of a factor in the playoffs then home ice, just my opinion.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy, trust me, I have burned up the keyboard writing to the NCAA hockey tournament officials. I will pass along any responses I get.

As far as "the state of hockey" goes, I must say "it" has seen better days when it comes to developing the top talent. Results speak volumes. Woog couldn't win the big one with best the talent the state had to offer. Heck come to think of it, Brooks was the last to do it and that was quite a drought from '79. So what do they do, go and get Lucia from CC. Upon arrival, he immediately opens up the border and gets two titles. Also, with the expansion of the junior program in the northern states, some of the top atheletes now are jumping into hockey programs, whereas they played other sports prior.

As far as the UM attack, what can I say, I attended UND, so my allegiance is duly biased. A little verbal sabre rattling is good for the soul, especially against a blasted UM fan :beer:.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah we opened the border allright!! :lol: Wanna look at any other current WCHA rosters, or all of them? Keep building those rinks. :wink:

4
P.J. Atherton D
6-2
205
Jr
Edina, Minn.
Cedar Rapids (USHL) 
22
Brent Borgen F
5-11
188
Fr
Mahtomedi, Minn.
Lincoln (USHL) 
34
Kellen Briggs G
5-11
188
So
Colorado Springs, Colo.
Sioux Falls (USHL) 
18
Kris Chucko F
6-2
198
Fr
Burnaby, B.C.
Salmon Arm (BCHL) 
29
Jake Fleming F
5-9
166
Sr
Osseo, Minn.
Omaha Lancers (USHL) 
10
Alex Goligoski D
6-0
178
Fr
Grand Rapids, Minn.
Sioux Falls (USHL) 
13
Ben Gordon F
5-11
162
Fr
International Falls, Minn.
Lincoln (USHL) 
7
Gino Guyer F
5-11
192
Jr
Coleraine, Minn.
Lincoln (USHL) 
11
Nate Hagemo D
5-11
189
Fr
Edina, Minn.
U.S. National Development Team 
3
Chris Harrington D
6-0
182
Jr
St. Cloud, Minn.
Omaha Lancers (USHL) 
23
Tyler Hirsch F
5-9
172
Jr
Bloomington, Minn.
Shattuck St. Mary's 
24
Mike Howe F
5-11
188
Fr
St. Cloud, Minn.
River City (USHL) 
19
Danny Irmen F
6-0
193
So
Fargo, N.D.
Lincoln (USHL) 
33
Justin Johnson G
5-10
183
Sr
Ham Lake, Minn.
Lincoln (USHL) 
20
Evan Kaufmann F
5-9
167
Fr
Plymouth, Minn.
River City (USHL) 
2
Peter Kennedy D
6-2
195
Jr
Brookfield, Nova Scotia
Ottawa Jr. Senators (CJHL) 
5
Derek Peltier D
6-0
190
Fr
Plymouth, Minn.
Cedar Rapids (USHL) 
21
Tom Pohl F
6-1
184
Fr
Red Wing, Minn.
Tri-City (USHL) 
16
Ryan Potulny F
6-0
193
So
Grand Forks, N.D.
Lincoln (USHL) 
25
Jerrid Reinholz F
5-11
180
Sr
Ramsey, Minn.
Minnesota-Duluth 
9
Andy Sertich F
6-0
183
Jr
Coleraine, Minn.
Sioux Falls (USHL) 
17
Garrett Smaagaard F
5-11
188
Sr
Eden Prairie, Minn.
Eden Prairie HS 
35
Brent Solei G
5-7
150
Fr
**** Rapids, Minn.
Fairbanks (NAHL) 
6
Judd Stevens D
6-2
200
Sr
Wayzata, Minn.
Green Bay (USHL) 
27
Barry Tallackson F
6-4
211
Sr
Detroit Lakes, Minn.
U.S. National Development Team 
15
Mike Vannelli D
6-2
190
So
Mendota Heights, Minn.
Sioux Falls (USHL)


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Why shouldn't the Ralph hold a final five? It's the nicest hockey arena in the world and it was good enough for the World Juniors.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You could, and I'd go. Ask commissioner Mcleod and the first thing I'll bet he'll say is in the last four years at the X the average attendance has been 14,906 fans per game, with a record crowd of 19,306 in 2004 for the championship. The Ralph holds 11,406. It's a nice house but the room is a little small for a party.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

bioman said:


> As far as "the state of hockey" goes, I must say "it" has seen better days when it comes to developing the top talent. .


I maybe coming into this one kinda late but, didnt the entire first line of DU come from MN?!!? I think everyone but the goalie was..

I would have to believe that everyone on the DU's, CC team that is from MN would've chose the Goph's if they'd been recruited..


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Actually Madison if you wanna see Minnesota look at the CC roster.(13 kids) :lol: (#1 rank in the country) Better days? bio bio bio what the? Care to re-think that one? :lol: 
These were the Pioneers from Minn.., Denver is from all over, but they at least have 10 out of 28 from their home state. :lol:

10 Ryan Helgason 6-0/180 Forward SO Woodbury, Minn. Fairbanks Ice Dogs (AWHL)

27 Matt Laatsch 6-3/205 Defenseman SR Lakeville, Minn. Dubuque Fighting Saints (USHL) 
26 Nick Larson 6-4/220 Defenseman SR Moorhead, Minn. Dubuque Fighting Saints (USHL)

14 Tom May 6-3/210 Forward FR Eagan, Minn. Des Moines Buccaneers (USHL)


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The previous link the the video has been deactivated. Here's a link that works:

http://www.prideforums.org/stuff/HirschCC.mpeg


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy, you of all people, know that UM could not win a championship with sticking to in-state talent. History is a pretty good indicator, and they could not and did not win a championship since the late '70's, when only in-state kids were recruited. Also, I don't think it is much of a stretch to think that UM could have won those two championships without having Potulny on the team. He was the absolute epitome of a big time goal scorer, and in the very recent past, he never would been offered a scholarship to play, because he was from across the Red River.

As to my original point, the more hockey spreads west, the best youth atheletes are starting to play hockey, and they are making their mark on DI programs. To prove my point, take a look at the top scorers in the WCHA, two of the top five, and three of the top 10 are from CALIFORNIA, whereas MN only has two! Can't really say that CA is a hockey hotbed, but those kids are starting to show up in DI programs and making a huge impact. CC and DU historically recruited from Canada. So to see numerous kids on their roster from Colorado also goes to show that hockey is picking up momentum in the state. Which by the way, only has a few cities with high school programs.

If you look at the top scorers on UM, Hirsch is home grown, but Irmen and Potulny (there second and third leading scorers) are from North Dakota. In the past Irmen and Potulny would never have been offered a scholarship to play for UM. So even the top program in MN can't rely on the best of the best "the state of hockey" has to offer.

I am not now or ever going to say that MN doesn't place a significant number of kids in DI programs, because they have and always will. With that said, the same can be said about both Michigan and Mass.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:fiddle: Blah blah blah, You made it sound like Minn. opened the flood gates to the rest of the nation. Get real, in 2002 when they won it Minn. had Grant Potulny from GF otherwise all Minnesota kids. If it wern't for Canada and other country's getting into the league Minn. would have done just fine with just Minn. kids, but that's just the way it goes, keep up with the jones'.. Yes we won with Potulny, what's your point? did he win it alone or what? As far as your current scoring leaders go and where they are from, that statistic will be different every year, IF YOU FOLLOW HOCKEY ENOUGH YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT. Of all the nerve, a college kid from Colorado who's Tigers are #1 in the country with 13 Minnesota kids on the team still argues about Minnesota players and not being up to current standards. Unreal. :eyeroll:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Mr. Goldy, looks like I touched a nerve. Quote "A college kid from Colorado" Are you referring to me??????????, I am probably your age. The truth is what the truth is and arrogance is what arrogance is.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> The truth is what the truth is and arrogance is what arrogance is.


Which is what? Can Minnesota win a national with only all Minnesota kids? No, but we would still be a quality program. Can CC say that? NO. That's the bottom line. You must be getting desperate, you've scraped about all there is at the bottom of your barrel for a day and a half. College kid? Just reads that way I guess. Hell not only would you not have a quality program without Minn. in it but you'd be pulling the JV off the practice squad just to put players on your ice. Nuff said. :wink: Make a point, or maybe you did, :huh: Minnesota hockey needs a few outsiders to win a title in todays game. Whoopty doo, you need a mass majority. :lol:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

This is off topic but can somebody please tell me waht Hirsch was doing?
Was it a bet was he trying to be funny? Just curious.

TC


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Personal issues, he wasn't trying to be funny. Rumors are flying and one of them is that he quite the team. Nobody knows for sure except his family why he did what he did. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I guess this is your point?? Your reaching. One season does not describe programs and statistic trends. For example, Minnesota lost, along with other quality programs many Minnesota kids to the NHL before their four years, this year and in years past. Put them on the ice now and your scoring leaders are totally different.



> As to my original point, the more hockey spreads west, the best youth atheletes are starting to play hockey, and they are making their mark on DI programs. To prove my point, take a look at the top scorers in the WCHA, two of the top five, and three of the top 10 are from CALIFORNIA, whereas MN only has two! Can't really say that CA is a hockey hotbed, but those kids are starting to show up in DI programs and making a huge impact. CC and DU historically recruited from Canada. So to see numerous kids on their roster from Colorado also goes to show that hockey is picking up momentum in the state. Which by the way, only has a few cities with high school programs.
> 
> If you look at the top scorers on UM, Hirsch is home grown, but Irmen and Potulny (there second and third leading scorers) are from North Dakota. In the past Irmen and Potulny would never have been offered a scholarship to play for UM. So even the top program in MN can't rely on the best of the best "the state of hockey" has to offer.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy:

CC and DU are both private schools with significantly smaller enrollments and much higher academic standards than most four year colleges. The fact that both schools maintain high quality programs that are competitive year in and year out is incredibly remarkable. So they are going to recruit from whereever good student athelete are being developed.

The point I have constantly stated and restated is that talent from other states is progressing to the levels only a few states once enjoyed (that is outside of Canada of course). A point you conceded. MN will always be a major supplier of talent to DI programs, but they are no longer the preeminent developer of the top tier of DI hockey talent. The "state of hockey" moniker is pure hubris and self-annointed arrogance for those who believe it and spew it 8).

I have to run and catch a plane, so I won't be able to participate in this enlightening thread for a few days. Goldy you have the last word...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I have to run and catch a plane, so I won't be able to participate in this enlightening thread for a few days. Goldy you have the last word...


Adam Berkhoel. :wink:
http://wcha.collegesports.com/sports/m- ... 04aac.html


> As far as "the state of hockey" goes, I must say "it" has seen better days when it comes to developing the top talent. Results speak volumes.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

wow one player really proves your point


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Its that time of year again, it looks like its me and you bro. Good luck to you Minnesotians, Go Maine Blackbears! We are in a pitch, not a very good team on your ice, alot of upo hill climbing to do!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Are you flying in? If you did I'd probably be sitting with/near the Maine fans since the only tickets for seating left to go on sale tomorrow are returns from the other schools. That would be a hoot! My other option is standing room which isn't so bad either.

What are you talking about? Maine is scary good right now. Sandbagger! :lol: Here's to having low expectations and hoping for the best. :beer:


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

I wish I was flying in, we weren't even sure we were going to make it in, not enough time to scramble things together. Your right we would have had some fun for sure. My daughter was at the hockey east tournement, and had tickets for Minnesota, but is choosing to be home for Easter instead. She attended 20 Maine games this year, must be nice to be a student. I was at the first two games of the season when North Dakota beat us back to back to start our season off really slow. I like North dak also, it was hard to watch the 10 fans from UND take **** all night from , them crazy Mainers. Maine is good defensively like last year, no scoring power, great goaltender, Jimmy Howard, same as last year. Your a lucky dog to be there. I am on pins and needles already.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Murray is likely done for the year for the Sioux. That one hurts because we need his speed out there.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

read this article from the star tribune about the gophers.

http://www.startribune.com/stories/508/5303734.html


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

What? Nobody wants to talk about the Sioux with you? Nobody cares? :lol:

That guy has cut down U of M programs for years, it's all he knows how to do. Stirring controversy sells and keeps his job (somehow) other than an article by a hack who has a bad rep in the twin cities, what's your point?
As long as we're on the subject of issues....Eye for an eye. http://www.uscho.com/news/2005/01/26_009727.php


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Goldy,
Some of us work during the day.
I don't want to give the Sioux a kiss of death by being too cocky :lol: 
I even picked the vermin in the office pool to take it all. ie kiss of death oke:
I'll give MN one thing, Don Luchia is a class act for a coach. Heard him speak and along with his actions he doesn't put up with any BS from the players like the Wogster did all those years.
Even as a Sioux fan we would never draw crowds like the X center. Why? some of you say. The metro area of Mnpls St Paul is a melting pot. Lots of other folks in the area that aren't Gopher fans are located there. Even when the Gophers arn't playing you will get a crowd. Money talks and sh#* walks.
Go Sioux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

BC and Mercyhurst are tied at 3 midway through the second.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

goldy do u post on uscho?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

No.... 4-3 BC.


> I don't want to give the Sioux a kiss of death by being too cocky
> I even picked the vermin in the office pool to take it all. ie kiss of death


I picked the Sioux. :wink: They'll probably win it all now. :lol: Actually just so you don't think I'm an arrogant Gopher fan,  I, along with every hockey fan I've seen on the gopher board, wish Bina a full recovery, and hope his career is not over.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

5-4 BC

Is BC's goalie always this weak?


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Drakar, No BC's goalie is not always that weak, I am watching this and can't beleive it myself, The kid is a freshman and 10-0-4 undefeated on the year. He split time with their other goalie>


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Boy, that Sioux goalie from Minnesota sure is tough to beat. oke: Not too impressed with either Boston, the Suzzies look frozen four bound. :-?

Vt, our tickets are the next section over from Maine fans tomorrow. :lol: Your on pins and needles? We have distraction central going on, and he's out, along with our other steady on the PP on D out with a broken hand. Good D has shut us down at home before. Wait and see. I love this time of year but the stress is killing me. :lol:

Lots of Minnesota kids in action already today. :lol: oke: 
Here is a good link from the Xcel everyone is trying to get their hands on.
http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/wild/wmedia/8419.wvx


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

everyone?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Draker16

Your tag line says it best "cocked locked and ready to rock"

Go SIOUX :beer: :thumb: :jammin: :box: :lol:


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Congrats Goldy! What a heart breaking loss for us. Jimmy Howard did all he could do, and I am proud of him.....Good luck the rest of the way!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

SIOUX are going t othe Frozen Four :beer: :beer: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :thumb:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks VT. Wow! Howard was unreal, and at times both goalies really shined but that Howard is something else. I wasn't to impressed with the gophers intensity, they look nervous and unsure in their own zone, and made some real bone head passes at times. The Maine fans were great, I think we saw the entire section in Sally's bar before the game. Cornell is another story, just before the gophers scored, they were chanting "We can't hear you!" I think they heard us then. I just don't have "that feeling" this year is the year. Not yet anyway. I think they need to mature some yet, but I guess you never know.









Congrats to the Sioux, they definately are playing with confidence and their best hockey right now, I like their chances. 
:beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Sioux vs. Gophers all WCHA final four i mean WOW it just doesn't get any better then this. :beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I can't believe that FSN televised the T-wolves rather than the Gophers!! 
Well looks like its going to be all WCHA teams in the Frozen Four! Sioux are gonna take the gophers and its going to be Sioux vs. CC in the championship game. I Hope! :lol: Should be some good games


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I was in NOdak hunting all weeknd so I didnt get to see the Gopher game against Maine, but did get to see the last period of the Sioux game. Good game I was impressed with how UND has really turned it on this year... Tough games for the Gophs but they still managed to hang in there.. GOod to see the Condor get that last goal..

Gophers Vs. Sioux part 2!!!!

Gopher 4 Sioux 2

My prediction. :lol:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Anybody who thinks the Gophers can't win an NCAA title with exclusively Minnesotans is wrong. The fact that it took a few NRs to do it in 2002 and 2003 proves nothing.

Could Minnesota have won those years if Potulny and Vanek had not been there? I think that there is a good chance they could have.

Let's not forget that there were a couple of pretty good Minnesotans playing in Grand Forks in 2003 that would have looked really good in Gopher hockey sweaters. How many would trade Parise and Bochenski for Potulny and Vanek?

I am not saying this because I am an arrogant Minnesotan. Back in 1997, my son played goalie on the Minnkota Select 15 team that included the best kids born in 1982 from Minnesota and North Dakota. That team played in a national tournament at St. Cloud that summer against regional all star teams from all over the country.

I was very impressed by the quality of the kids from the other parts of the country, especially from the west coast. I had my eyes opened. The Minnkota kids won the tournament, but they were pressed.

By the way, Bochenski, Jordon Parise, Marty Sertich (now at CC) and lots of other Minnesota kids that are now playing D-1 hockey were not good enough at that time to make that Minnkota team. So, it just shows that there are so many good Minnesota kids playing hockey. It just takes getting the right ones together on one team at one time with the right coaching and a few breaks to win an NCAA championship. Hell, if Boston U could get all the best kids from Massachusetts, they could probably win a championship too!

Finally, I hope those mercenaries from Cornell are happy. They are a New York college and have exactly two New York kids playing for them. They have 19 Canadian kids on that team. What a friggin' joke!!! They still got beat by the Gophs. That's why I love hockey. I love to see teams loaded with Canadians get beat by a bunch of Minnesota kids!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Funny how the gophers hadn't won since 1979 until they got some kids from out of state.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Had more to do with the coach. Heck, with the talent the Sioux has they should have won the MacNaughton and Broadmoor Cups, but finished a paltry 5th and 3rd, respectively.


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Perry I am a us citizen, born and raised but I wouldn't bring up the USA vs. Canada thing much....Look at our World Juniors record, these are teenagers right. I would say that Canada has DEMOLISHED the comp over the years. The record speaks volumes.....We finally won Gold last year, while it was a great thing for our kids, we are way behind, and most Americans don't give a **** about hockey anyway....us fanatics are a weeeee few! Just some thoughts......


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

VT - No argument. The Canadians are still the ones to beat. But, it can be done and that is why it is so much fun to do it. USA-USA-USA-USA-USA!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congratulations to all four teams on a great season! :beer:

Looks like the WCHA is without a doubt the the best!

Go Sioux!!!! :beer:


----------

